# FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 RELEASE linux-f10-flashplugin-10.3r181.14



## angelvg (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi guys.

Thank you to the maintainer of the FlashPlayer plug-in, this is hard work! This day i tried to install the port linux-f10-flashplugin-10.3r181.14 on FreeBSD 8.2 AMD64

`# whereis nspluginwrapper`

```
nspluginwrapper: /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper
```
`# cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper`
`# make install clean`

`# edit /etc/rc.conf`

```
linux_enable="YES"
```
`# kldload linux.ko`
`# mkdir -p /usr/compat/linux/proc`
`# mount -t linprocfs linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc`
`# edit /etc/fstab`

```
linproc         /usr/compat/linux/proc  linprocfs       rw      0       0
```
`# whereis linux_base-f10`

```
linux_base-f10: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
```
`# cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10`
`# make install clean`

`# whereis linux-f10-flashplugin10`

```
linux-f10-flashplugin10: /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10
```
`# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10`
`# make install clean`


```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in
/usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.3r181.14.
=> Attempting to fetch
[url]http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz:[/url]
size mismatch: expected 5456725, actual 5456136
=> Attempting to fetch
[url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.3r181.14/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.3r181.14/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz:[/url]
Protocol error
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.3r181.14 and
try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```

I have the ports updated!

I think the problems is in the size of install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz (expected 5456725, actual 5456136) and the "Protocol error" maybe the port?

Any solution?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2011)

Ran into this myself too. One way to "fix" it is to adjust the distinfo.

Just run `# make makesum` and the hash will be calculated from the file it downloads and it will get added to distinfo. After that the build should work again.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2011)

It should always be added that the checksums are a safety, and editing them is saying that you verify that the distfile is okay and not compromised.

Also, Adobe likes to change distfiles without changing version numbers.


----------

